# Word of the Week 10 - Auction Week 2015



## SENC (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm getting a little jump on the word for week 10, so as not to detract from Sunday's auction close. In honor of the event, though, this thread will be a little different. This thread will provide a list of synonyms for Winners and Losers... feel free to add to the lists. I hope to see lots of these used in sentences tomorrow evening.

Winner-
champ
conqueror
dominator
el conquistador
frontrunner
henry
hero
high bidder
maestro
master
number one
numero uno
paladin
subjugator
the greatest
titleholder
titlist
vanquisher
victor
worldbeater

Loser-
also-ran
barry
bomb
bungler
bust
catastrophe
cody
colin
dan
deadbeat
dud
failure
flop
greg
has-been
keller
kevin
lemon
low bidder
might-have-been
punching bag
scott
tom
tony
turkey
washout
wretch
zane

Have fun tomorrow, all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 28, 2015)

After Sunday they'll just refer to me as El Conquistador.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 28, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'm getting a little jump on the word for week 10, so as not to detract from Sunday's auction close. In honor of the event, though, this thread will be a little different. This thread will provide a list of synonyms for Winners and Losers... feel free to add to the lists. I hope to see lots of these used in sentences tomorrow evening.
> 
> Winner-
> champ
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2015)

In the interest of sucking up to The Boss and for selfish reasons, I am going to refer to the winners as Kevins and Tonys.


----------



## SENC (Mar 1, 2015)

Tony said:


> In the interest of sucking up to The Boss and for selfish reasons, I am going to refer to the winners as Kevins and Tonys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2015)

I have no idea who will be the _winner_ of any particluar auction today but I hope _Kevin _is _high bidder _and thus the_ champ_ of at least one. El Guapo considers himself _El Conquistador_ primo! But he's the _greatest titleholder_ of El Apron Man! Hey Guapo dude when given a _lemon _make lemonade - at least she's pretty and can cook. No wait, you do that.

My Shiloh Shepherd sire _Maestro _loves me because I am a good _master_, but I have a feeling if I ever meet some of the members in person I will be a _punching bag _for being such a _wretch _with my non-stop joking. I'm no ones _hero _that's for sure but at least I'm not as much of a _Tony _as _Henry_. He better _washout _too because if he doesn't start _bidding _he'll be nothing but another _also-ran_ which would be a _catastrophe _for his fragile "I'm _numero uno!_" ego.

Henry ain't got nothin on _Keller_. This _turkey _is actually a felon incarcerated in Ft. Leavenworth who reads _Zane Grey_ novels all day and poses as the _paladin _of bone men during his 20 minutes of internet privileges per day. Oh he's a _worldbeater _bone man alright. He was the _number one_ illegal importer of black market dinosaur skulls until his whole empire became the target of an FBI _bust_. What a _loser_.

But watch out for _Cody _the _Conqueror_ aka the _Low-Bidder Beater _aka_ Victor _of the _Deadbeat Might-Have-Been _Bidders. He usually hides in wait and snipes at the last minute. Cody is the _subjugator_ of any bidding _bungler_.

_Dan _the _has-been_ lies so low no one really knows who he is. Rumor has it he was _frontrunner _as _titlist _for the _highest bid_ ever made during a WB auction, but that may turn out to be a _dud _ of a rumor.

One thing's for certain; _Tom_ the _Vanquisher _of California Forest Fires is no _failure _when it comes to radioing in the coordinates for a water _bomb_. He can _flop _on a fire and snuff it out faster and than Maurius The _Dominator _Pudzianowski can break a leprechaun in half.

_ Scott, _can you believe I forgot to mention _Greg?

_
My assignment for the day is done. You jacklegs better get busy.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 1, 2015)

"At least I'm not as much of a Tony as Henry". Thats pretty funny

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 1, 2015)

Even I have to agree with Josh, that was pretty good! How long did you work on that @Kevin ???? I bet your head is about to split!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2015)

Tony said:


> How long did you work on that @Kevin ???? I bet your head is about to split!



I spent between 10 to 15 minutes on it last night in OpenOffice. I wrote it between movies so every few minutes my wife would remind me we were gonna watch one more movie so she rushed me lol.

I thought it was pretty lame except for the tony/henry remark that was funny..


----------

